# La ultima de su ESPECIE



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Una legendaria Turner, que fue la ultima en tamaño mediano que se vendió en el mundo, previa a la renovacion y cambio de diseño de la marca en 2009.









Turner siempre es una marca reconocida por su altisima calidad, exquisitos acabados, atencion al cliente de primera y por sus admiradores y fans que son de lo mas leales a su marca.









En lo personal siempre admiré las bicis Turner, pero nunca pensé en comprar una, no se como algo en lo profundo me mi inconsiente que no me llamaba tanto la atencion como para comprarla, preferí Foes, Intense, etc.









Pero se presentó una oportunidad unica en la vida y no la pude rechazar, gracias a Last Biker que me aconsejó y pude hacerme de este increible ejemplar.









Cuando desempaque el cuadro simpremente me quede sin palabras para describir tanta belleza, tanto que hasta me la he pensado en armarla pues da tristeza llevarla al cerro a maltratarla.









Alguna sugerencia de componentes?
Estoy pensando en ponerle una tijera RS Reba a 120 mm que es el maximo permitido por Turner.

Saludos y 
proximamente les envio progreso de su armado y las primeras impresiones de manejo.


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

DrF035 said:


> Una legendaria Turner, que fue la ultima en tamaño mediano que se vendió en el mundo, previa a la renovacion y cambio de diseño de la marca en 2009.
> 
> View attachment 445265
> 
> ...


what?


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

muy guapa!

Que la disfrutes!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> Una legendaria Turner, que fue la ultima en tamaño mediano que se vendió en el mundo, previa a la renovacion y cambio de diseño de la marca en 2009.
> 
> Turner siempre es una marca reconocida por su altisima calidad, exquisitos acabados, atencion al cliente de primera y por sus admiradores y fans que son de lo mas leales a su marca.
> 
> ...


Hmmm.... ni modo... siempre cae algún despistado, le hacen cocowash y ... ya lo único que se preocupa es en buscar silllones rojos para las fotos. Cuando menos acordemos vas a estar subiendo tablas numéricas y gráficas de esto y lo otro, y ya no vas a rodar.

Bueno, mientras la Rune te va a sacar a flote....


----------



## zapobiker (Jan 18, 2007)

Si de por si no te veo en las subidas ahora con la turner tampoco en las bajadas!

Felicidades excelente eleccion y muy bonito color!

yo la armaria con componentes blancos.

manubrio potencia y poste ritchey wcs blanco

asiento wtb ya sea el vigo o el rocket en blanco tambien.

headset en azul ya sea king o crank bros

suspension manitou minute blanca 120 mm o la fox ( es cuestion de gustos yo prefiero la minute)

cambios sram x9 o x0 

y como cereza del pastel unos rines industry nine en azul tambien.


muchas felicidades.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Turner Flux*



DrF035 said:


> Turner siempre es una marca reconocida por su altisima calidad, exquisitos acabados, atencion al cliente de primera y por sus admiradores y fans que son de lo mas leales a su marca.
> 
> Pero se presentó una oportunidad unica en la vida y no la pude rechazar, gracias a Last Biker que me aconsejó y pude hacerme de este increible ejemplar
> 
> ...


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Poncho :

En primer lugar muchas felicidades por tu Turner Flux y tienes toda la razón, la calidad se ve y lo que se ve no se juzga , bienvenido al grupo de propietarios de Turners en México , no somos muchos , pero si muy cuates y si nos hablamos ja ja ja .

Por algo la Flux fué considerada y premiada por MTBR como la mejor XC de doble suspensión (bueno , junto con otras dos para que nadie se enoje ...)

Y las gracias te las doy yo a tí por la confianza , estoy seguro que la Flux para nada te va a decepcionar , y también tienes mucha razón el cuadro ya en las manos luce tanto, que realmente si se la piensa uno para armarla .

La combinacion con componentes blancos que te recomienda Zapobiker te quedaría de pocas tuercas , se vería muy bien .

Y ya cuando la armes y la manejes , ¡ verás que bici !!! , si el cuadro solo apantalla , ya verás su desempeño y manejo , y mas con los rockers arms que trae la tuya y el Fox RP 23 - 2009 que incorpora varias mejoras sobre los anteriores RP 23 , con la capacidad que tienes como ciclista de montaña si que le vas a sacar jugo a la Flux , a final de cuentas es de lo que se trata de exprimir al máximo las bicis , divertirse y dominarlas y no que resulte al revés o como dicen por ahí mucha bici y poco ciclista ....

Felicidades , una vez más .

the last biker


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Oye, y ahora, con cuantas bicis te vas a quedar????? con la Spider, Rune y Flux?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Ejem, ejem... Perdon, alguien dijo "legendaria", "ultima de su especie"???...

Creo que esto llena mejor la descripcion...










Felicidades, Dr!!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> Ejem, ejem... Perdon, alguien dijo "legendaria", "ultima de su especie"???...
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Ya que se está hablando de mountain bikes legendarias , aquí está una leyenda de leyendas .
> ...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Gracias por las sugerencias*

Amigos, gracias por sus comentarios y sugerencias.

Me pareció una buena idea, la de armarla con componentes blancos, asi que ahora en vacaciones me fui de compras por los ultimos piezas que me faltaban para armar la bici, aqui les envió una foto:

















Zapobiker: Si hubo algo que me convenciera a comprar la Flux, aparte del precio superebajado, fue verte como bajas Tu con tu Flux como un autentico Kamikaze, hasta en las zonas mas complicadas y tecnicas en donde muchos otros con bicis de mayor recorrido prefieren caminarlas. 
Aunque ya me llegó la info (top secret) que tu bici esta trincada.

Saludos


----------



## afloresd (Sep 24, 2008)

si no es mucha indiscrecion en donde conseguiste las piezas


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

afloresd said:


> si no es mucha indiscrecion en donde conseguiste las piezas


Mi estimado aflores, esa pregunta no te la puedo contestar porque va en contra del reglamento de este foro (mtbr) y me pudieran vetar de por vida, asi que por nuestra seguridad la tuya y la mia, me reservo el contestarte.

Ja, ja jaja, a que mal me ví, como las señoras que no quieren pasar las recetas de sus comidas, a las comadres, para que no le copien sus platillos.

No te creas esas piezas que vez las encargue en Beyond Bikes, pero te recomiendo que si quieres comprar algo, mejor lo compres en alguna tienda local de bicis, para que apoyes a la recuperacion economica del pais.

Saludos


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> .....No te creas esas piezas que vez las encargue en Beyond Bikes, pero te recomiendo que si quieres comprar algo, mejor lo compres en alguna tienda local de bicis, para que apoyes a la recuperacion economica del pais.
> 
> Saludos


Yo estoy de acuerdo contigo, pero la bronca de comprar en México son una de dos (o las dos):

1. O son muy caros
2. O no hay la pieza en el tamaño que quieres.

De repente pregunto por algo, y el precio que me dan esta muy bien, casi o virtualmente identico a que en USA ( y ya traido aquí), pero cuando lo pides, te dicen que no lo pueden conseguir.

Y cuando hay, son muy caros.

Y aveces, si los encuentras a buen precio.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Yo estoy de acuerdo contigo, pero la bronca de comprar en México son una de dos (o las dos):
> 
> 1. O son muy caros
> 2. O no hay la pieza en el tamaño que quieres.
> ...


Y a veces te dicen que si existe una talla, pero que la necesitas pedir con un anticipo, y en el site del fabricante no tienen publicada esta talla... :skep:


----------



## afloresd (Sep 24, 2008)

si de hecho lo que me gusto fue el color, y como que por aqui en Puebla no he visto en ninguna tienda en ese color y mira que he preguntado


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

Excelente esa Flux en Azul.......manda fotos ya que este completa, por cierto alguièn sabe de alguna en Talla Mediana que vendan, cuadro ò completa


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

biker231 said:


> Excelente esa Flux en Azul....... por cierto alguièn sabe de alguna en Talla Mediana que vendan, cuadro ò completa


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

biker231 :

Es mas probable que la(o) consigas por allá (Calif. ) que por éstos rumbos , al menos de los mtbikers que tengo el gusto de conocer y que tienen una Turner Flux nadie la vende .......o a menos que estén pensando dar el brinco a la Flux DW link , que digo brinco ... el salto mortal , por el billeye que hay que poner .

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

Gracias, pero como ahora estoy aca en Guadalajara.........si saben de alguièn, se agradece
Saludos y a Disfrutar la mejor temporada da la Bici....de aquì a Noviembre !!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

biker231 said:


> Gracias, pero como ahora estoy aca en Guadalajara.........si saben de alguièn, se agradece
> Saludos y a Disfrutar la mejor temporada da la Bici....de aquì a Noviembre !!


----------------------------------------
----------------------------------------

biker231 :
Yo se de alguien por allá , te mando un PM
Saludos.
the last biker


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Al Fin !!!*

Bien, pues despues de varios meses de espera por fin quedo armada.

Por poco se la dejaba de herencia a mis futuros nietos, para que la terminen de armar.

















































Le faltan 2 que 3 detallitos, pero ya quedo lista para rodar.

Saludos
DrFoes


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

Wow! quedó genial tu bici muchas felicidades, espero algun día verla rodar y ser compañero en ese recorrido.
Ya me dieron ganas de una Turner... no no no!... Rocky Rulez!  

Nuevamente felicidades! cual es el set de tus ruedas?

Saludos!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> Bien, pues despues de varios meses de espera por fin quedo armada.
> 
> Por poco se la dejaba de herencia a mis futuros nietos, para que la terminen de armar.
> 
> ...


 y yo que pensaba que usaba muchos espaciadores...

Te quedo muy bien, saludos


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Doc, te quedo de pelos!!!

Detallitos??? Pues yo la veo MUY completa. Que la disfrutes!!


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

Solo falta que platiques como se porta en el cerro


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Simplemente ...bicicletón..*



DrF035 said:


> Bien, pues despues de varios meses de espera por fin quedo armada.
> 
> Le faltan 2 que 3 detallitos, pero ya quedo lista para rodar.
> 
> ...


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dr . , ni hablar , poco hay que decir , simplemente felicidades por tu primera Turner , y digo primera porque seguramente vendrán mas con el tiempo , de los bikers que conozco que tienen bicis verdaderamente fregonas como es tu caso , te faltaba una Turner , asignación realizada !!!

Ese tríangulo trasero super estilizado ( ..a la Nitrous ) realmente aligeró bastante a las Flux y con las small block 8 vas a sentir que vuela , la respuesta en subida y en plano de las TNT se siente mejor que en una HL , excelente bici.

Te mando un PM con algún comentario acerca de los detallitos que mencionas que te faltan , obvio respetando profundamente tu opinión.

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Gracias a todos por sus comentarios.

Rocky, que gusto de verte por estos lados, y que bueno que te integres nuevamente al foro, ya te habiamos extrañado. El wheelset es Mavic Crossride, esta bueno, bonito y barato. Aunque lo bueno todavia no lo puedo asegurar, pues nunca los he probado, pero ya te contaré. 
Rzoz: Si tiene demasiados espaciadores, eso es un de los detalles que me faltan, de cortar el tubo de la tijera, pero antes de eso quiero, hacer un test drive, para ver si tengo que modificar alguna medida.
Last Biker: Si de verdad estoy muy contento y es una de las bicis que mas me emociona el poderla rodar, aunque ahorita tambien estoy feliz con la Rune, mas que nada por la geometria. Pero si hablamos de calidad los materiales y termindos de Turner estan a otro nivel.
Recibí tu pm, muy interesantes las observaciones que me comentas, luego te llamo para platicar.

Saludos y que viva el foro de Mexico.


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

*La gemela*

Felicidades y aca les mando las fotos de la recien adquirida, tengo otra usada modelo creo 2006 y la verdad este cuadro está muy impresionante en terminados, color, etc. :eekster:


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Hola, perdón por mi pregunta que a lo mejor suena estúpida, pero ¿porque no mejor te compras unas 2010 con susp DW?

saludos


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

*duda...*

Hola, la verdad voy empezando con las Turner y no se si valga la pena gastar mas del doble por la DW....


----------

